# NSFW (18+) M/M Literate Roleplay, Dommy Partners wanted



## FableElwood (Oct 28, 2021)

To cut it rather short, I'm looking for a partner to roleplay with my Character Fable (See character). I've never really made a post on this forum before, but I thought I'd shoot my shot. Preferably, I would like to roleplay on a DM platform such as Discord or Telegram. I traditionally roleplay in 3rd person, and I usually enjoy a medium-length posting quota. 18+ Partners only. No exceptions. That being said, I don't like doing anything depicting characters under AoC.

As for the CONTENT of the RP, I'd like to do something of a slow-burn, whether it is fantasy, sci-fi, modern or whatever. The only condition is that I do want to have NSFW at some point in there as well.  We can talk about it more if you're interested, so just shoot me a DM or something if you want to get in contact with me.

For an easy contact, muh Discord is Frozencelsius #4454


----------



## FableElwood (Nov 3, 2021)

Bump!


----------



## Mambi (Nov 11, 2021)

FableElwood said:


> To cut it rather short, I'm looking for a partner to roleplay with my Character Fable (See character). I've never really made a post on this forum before, but I thought I'd shoot my shot. Preferably, I would like to roleplay on a DM platform such as Discord or Telegram. I traditionally roleplay in 3rd person, and I usually enjoy a medium-length posting quota. 18+ Partners only. No exceptions. That being said, I don't like doing anything depicting characters under AoC.
> 
> As for the CONTENT of the RP, I'd like to do something of a slow-burn, whether it is fantasy, sci-fi, modern or whatever. The only condition is that I do want to have NSFW at some point in there as well.  We can talk about it more if you're interested, so just shoot me a DM or something if you want to get in contact with me.
> 
> For an easy contact, muh Discord is FrozenDootius#4454



I'm game to play sure, but the catch is I don't have discord and only the PM's here. If yo're still interested though, free free to drop me a message! _<the cat waves playfully and with glowing eyes opens a shimmering portal in the air. He smiles and dives into the portal, disappearing as it re-seals itself behind him>_


----------



## KohleCoke (Feb 21, 2022)

If you need a predator for any reason at all! I'm your cat! I can be feral or anthro, and I can be cuddly!
My Discord is @SchneeTheSnep#4293 if you wanna contact me!


----------



## Anedgyguything (Apr 18, 2022)

FableElwood said:


> To cut it rather short, I'm looking for a partner to roleplay with my Character Fable (See character). I've never really made a post on this forum before, but I thought I'd shoot my shot. Preferably, I would like to roleplay on a DM platform such as Discord or Telegram. I traditionally roleplay in 3rd person, and I usually enjoy a medium-length posting quota. 18+ Partners only. No exceptions. That being said, I don't like doing anything depicting characters under AoC.
> 
> As for the CONTENT of the RP, I'd like to do something of a slow-burn, whether it is fantasy, sci-fi, modern or whatever. The only condition is that I do want to have NSFW at some point in there as well.  We can talk about it more if you're interested, so just shoot me a DM or something if you want to get in contact with me.
> 
> For an easy contact, muh Discord is FrozenDootius#4454


This is super old but there's no harm in asking, are you still interested?


----------



## FableElwood (Apr 19, 2022)

Anedgyguything said:


> This is super old but there's no harm in asking, are you still interested?


Yeah im always down to at least chat about it. Do you mind discord? Im Frozencelsius#4454 these days, if youre okay with that. I would talk more but i need to go to sleep for work.


----------



## FableElwood (Apr 19, 2022)

SchneeTheSnep said:


> If you need a predator for any reason at all! I'm your cat! I can be feral or anthro, and I can be cuddly!
> My Discord is @SchneeTheSnep#4293 if you wanna contact me!


Hey, i know its been a couple of months, but i missed this message and i wanted to check if you still wanted to talk shop on some rp ideas. It wouldent let me friend you on discord but my name is Frozencelsius#4454, if youre into it.


----------



## Anedgyguything (Apr 19, 2022)

FableElwood said:


> Yeah im always down to at least chat about it. Do you mind discord? Im Frozencelsius#4454 these days, if youre okay with that. I would talk more but i need to go to sleep for work.


Just before I do add you, do you have any kinks?


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 14, 2022)

Hello! If you are still looking for an RP Partner, I sent you a friend request on discord.... you can check out my forum post if you want to take a bite into the tasty details. I do like your character and I think he might be a great fit for what I had in mind.
Thank you!


----------



## idkthough120 (Jun 16, 2022)

FableElwood said:


> To cut it rather short, I'm looking for a partner to roleplay with my Character Fable (See character). I've never really made a post on this forum before, but I thought I'd shoot my shot. Preferably, I would like to roleplay on a DM platform such as Discord or Telegram. I traditionally roleplay in 3rd person, and I usually enjoy a medium-length posting quota. 18+ Partners only. No exceptions. That being said, I don't like doing anything depicting characters under AoC.
> 
> As for the CONTENT of the RP, I'd like to do something of a slow-burn, whether it is fantasy, sci-fi, modern or whatever. The only condition is that I do want to have NSFW at some point in there as well.  We can talk about it more if you're interested, so just shoot me a DM or something if you want to get in contact with me.
> 
> For an easy contact, muh Discord is Frozencelsius #4454


i wanna do thjis pleasse please please


----------

